# We're having a small combined wedding & christening :-)



## WishUponAStar

So after being engaged for 6+ years, we've finally set the date for 14th May this year! We're having a small church wedding with only close friends and family and our son, who will be 10 and a half months then, will be christened straight after we have been married. After the church we will go to our local country pub where we and our 35(ish) guests will have a meal. We've booked a seperate room for that so I think it will be quite nice and informal but we will still have a few speeches, toasts and also cut the cake 

Later on we will all come back to our house for a few drinks and some more guests will be joining us in the evening. We're hiring a marquee to go over the whole garden (about 5 x 10 metres), so this space plus the entire ground floor (it is one large open space containing our kitchen and dining area) should accomodate all of the guests. The marquee company will be providing flooring, lining, lighting, etc. for the marquee itself and we will be adding decorations to make it special for us and to tie in with our colour scheme. I'm going to try and make the inside of the house more marquee-like with draped material on the walls and ceiling. 

So I have a couple of questions for you;
1. Do you think I should ask permission from the 3 houses that are in a close vicinity to my own? The party will essentially be 'outside' but we won't be having loud music and our friends aren't so wild(!) There are a couple of houses who are close but don't necessarily overlook our own house but their land does back on to our property too.
2. Do you have any ideas how I can make the space extra special? We're having and yellow and pale grey colour scheme and we're trying our hardest to keep costs down. I've seen some £5 white side tables in Ikea which will be handy for places for people to put their drinks and I'd like some other low seating to make the atmosphere more relaxed and informal. How about tealights, flowers and bunting? Do you have any lighting ideas or other tips on how to keep costs down in other parts of the wedding day?

Looking forward to hearing any suggestions :flower:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi!
Congrats on your forthcoming wedding!!
I think tea lights are lovely, and you can buy big bags of them wholesale or in places like Wilkinsons. Lots of people sell things fpr weddings on ebay, you could buy some glass bowls, fill them with water and float the tea lights in them? You could also buy some large flowers (or silk lowers) and have the heads floating in water in glass bowls. Yellow lillies, or some other large pretty yellow flowers, to go with your theme? I LOVE bunting and you can make metres and metres of it for very little. This would be a great way of making the house seem more marque like, by putting bunting up in the marque and in the house.
Also fairy lights- I have seen looong strings of fairy lights for very little at garden centres and on ebay. They could be used in the house to give soft lighting and make it feel like a different space to normal. you could also tie ribbon around the chairs, I think that this really makes chairs look dressier and since they take up quite a bit of space it's nice for them to look purdy!
I would ask your neighbours- or say that you are getting married, you'd love to have the reception at home but you want to check that this is ok with them as you'd hate to upset them. As long as you stress that it's not going to be racous then they would have to have hearts of stone to object! And that way you won't have the stress of them complaining and ruining your lovely day
x


----------



## honeybee2

Hi and congrats!

The wedding sounds so lovely!

I would deffo let your neighbours know- you never know they might pop round for a drink and bring a prezzie! It shows that your considerate too which is brill

As for low cost decs- candles are a must but your in a marquee so be careful- Ive bought about 40 battery powered candles that flicker- Im going to put them in lanterns I got from ebay really cheap and hang them from the trees. Cost me about £15 for everything from ebay! Also, ribbon hanging from trees is really nice- as is bunting xx


----------

